# Snake Names



## Mangles (Jun 12, 2005)

I have just purchased my second snake being a hatchling coastal carpet ptyhon. My other snake is a 6 month old Stimme.

My family are big on giving all our animals names. We think the coastal is a female and my Daughter wants to call it Princess. If it turns out to be a Male we could then call it The Snake Formerly Known As Priness.

Just wondering if other people give their snakes names and what these names are?


----------



## Jason (Jun 12, 2005)

ter all my snakes and beardies have names. my first stimie my girlfriend named she called it snakie she also named my first bearded dragon..... beardie. but me other names are rocky and lucy both are stimies. My birds name is princess me mum named that, i refuse to get it sexed because im sure that it would be a male. its hard to pick names but me mate typed into google 'names' and got a list of about 1000 there where heaps its worth trying, good luck let us know what the final name is


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 12, 2005)

My first snake was a stimmie, and since they are small snakes I named him/her Boa. Makes him/her sound like a big snake. My inland carpet (sadly past away last year) was named Angel. And my baby coastal still hasn't got a name.


----------



## Jason (Jun 12, 2005)

i like that craig Boa is a great name


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 12, 2005)

Fools allot of people. They think i have a big snake when i tell 'em the name, then get it out and its only 2.5ft.


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, lets see...

There's 
Cleopatra (Cleo), Rex, Teeny Tiny Tina Tart (Teeny), Agro (Should be renamed Valium), Jade Dag Gatling (Jade), Big Vicious Snake (BVS or Vici), Bree Cougar (Bree), Broken Back (BB), The Baby, Bert, Temp, Jaws, Skinny, Nessie, Loch, Aimyson, Aimylass, Betty, Psycho, Fraggle & #6.

Croak, Karma, Ben & The Sawshell. (Frog, pink tongue, and two turts)

There was Scritch & Scratch (Beardies), Macca, Freckle & Spot The Python (Maccies) & Sid Vicious (the Jungle).


----------



## Jadey (Jun 12, 2005)

I have.. Spikey the beardy  Petal the MD, Noodle the Childrens and soon Pringles the Darwin  All my animals get names!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 12, 2005)

I call mine dick


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 12, 2005)

ummm monty, balboa, rasta, gizmo, gadget, rocky, spike, fluffy, bundy & coke


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 12, 2005)

i've got all kinds of names for my snakes, here's a few. "Cascading tears of sadness", "As dusk descends", "Under a waning moon she bathes", "Lagoons of a starlit sea", "Midwinter magic", "For thee, a scarlet sky of romance", "Dust of the galaxies", "Velvet darkness", "Godess of twilight", "A portrait of longlost beauty" "The warm caress of an autumn passion", "Queen of flowing poetry", "Silhouettic grace of a lovers embrace", "A whisper of passion untold", "Princess of a jewelled nightsky", "A spell of seduction", "Fragrant flowers fallen". And others...


----------



## splitty (Jun 12, 2005)

Homer Stimson


----------



## Bouncer (Jun 12, 2005)

Slinky, Bunny, Sampson & Delilah, Bruce, Gideon, Scarlett, Bubbles, Brandy and Sylvester. I haven't named all the lizards. Except for Goldy and Grumpy out the back. Oh and Big Blue.


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 12, 2005)

speaking of naming snakes i will have to think of what to call my snake once i get it. going to make it some exotic name. probably go to a dictionary and look up the word for snake/python in other languages.

andrew


----------



## Shimarah (Jun 12, 2005)

All my Spotted's are named after Greek Gods, Athena,Nemesis and Poseidon. Our two Bredli are named Phoenix & Shimmer.


----------



## Already_Gone (Jun 12, 2005)

I work in an animal sanctuary so I am now a little bit stuck on new names. 

I have Angel (Diamond), Charlotte (Bredli), Elektra (Olive) and Jinja (T+ caramel childreni)

Mr & Mrs Lizard, Bent, Flinn (Beardies)

Bindi, Cheech, Darius, Bazza, Squirt, Penny, Ninja (Turtles)

On my list for new bubs Angus & Esmay (06 hatchie diamonds) and Chynna


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2005)

i call my jungle bitey


----------



## montyette (Jun 12, 2005)

we have george the stimmie/charlie the childrens/ charline the maccy/katherine and kakadu the darwins/bowen and tara the coastals/alice the nt water python/ anterasia the diamond/ and brook the gippsland water dragon


----------



## FAY (Jun 12, 2005)

Gee Serpentongue, were you W Sommerset Maugham in a previous life!

Got Cleopatra (Diamond) Sid (Vicious)(Western Bluey) had Claude (Diamond) got Speedy (longneck turtle)Lucy (Great Dane) all the rest don't have names.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 12, 2005)

Some of my snakes' names:

Aimy, David, Michelle, Jeffrey, Steve, Judith, Peta, Sarah, Jon, Joanna, Jessikah, Michael, Marija, Jayson and Jade.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 12, 2005)

We have named our snakes with aboriginal names or slightly different spellings of aboriginal names:-

Dhakhan and Tinka (Proserpines) Jirra and Tarni (Darwins) Mandoo and Kiah (Murray Darlings). Our water python is called Aurora.


----------



## childreni_440 (Jun 12, 2005)

male stimmie = Boomer
female stimmie = Lucy
male childreni = backa
female childreni = tammyn

just to name a few


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

Lucy (Female Coastal) , Vicky (Vic carpet) , Simon ( Darwin), Stimi 1 and 2 (stimsons), Pauletta ( female coastal),


----------



## peterescue (Jun 12, 2005)

"that one" is a common name around here.


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 12, 2005)

now that i think about it Bob would be a good snake name. good ol'Bob! didn't find many good names sept portugese for python sucuri. probably name it once i have owned it for a couple weeks and its settled in.

andrew


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

oh and i forgot 

male beardie - male
Female beardie - female
Unknown beardie - It
Female Bluey - Bluey
Male Shingle- Back - Stumpy


----------



## NoOne (Jun 12, 2005)

peterescue said:


> "that one" is a common name around here.



:lol: Thats the same here.....male so and so or female so and so is the other way i tell them apart.
Gets hard though when you have a few of the same species...turns into big male so and so etc


----------



## montyette (Jun 12, 2005)

The dude i bought the water python off called all of his "oneofthe"


----------



## lutzd (Jun 13, 2005)

Poseidon [large male olive]
Mac1 and Mac2 ['cause I have no idea which one is male and which one is female]
Lil [ diamond Lil]
Brenda [Beady-eye Bredlii]
Wally & Wilma [water pythons]


----------



## mblissett (Jun 13, 2005)

My Coastal Carpet's name is Trouser...... I think it suits him well 

But then I have names for all 6 of my ferrets, plus the 2 dogs, 3 cats, birds and so on


----------



## Hickson (Jun 13, 2005)

When I got my first cockatiel - more than 25 yrs ago - I named him Raffles (after Stamford Raffles). A couple of years later when I started keeping Lovebirds I named them all after African countries and cities. But since then, I haven't named any of my birds or reptiles (although half a dozen parrots have been nicknamed "Dopey" or "Thunk" over the last 15 years).



Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 13, 2005)

I've got _Tornado_ my female Darwin, and now I'm about 99% certain to collect my male Darwin (due to having my female probed and verified later today) whom I'm calling Cane, short for _Hurricane_ :wink: :lol:

I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## Hickson (Jun 13, 2005)

> I've got Tornado my female Darwin, and now I'm about 99% certain to collect my male Darwin


You're getting a second snake? OMG!!!!



Hix


----------



## instar (Jun 13, 2005)

My python ith called ethfa,.... ethfa, thnake!  

Nah, shes a baby so I dreamt up............wait for it...





..."Baby"! :lol: It was after Lou Dadano's big retic .


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 13, 2005)

Hix said:


> > I've got Tornado my female Darwin, and now I'm about 99% certain to collect my male Darwin
> 
> 
> You're getting a second snake? OMG!!!!
> ...



It's amazing really isn't it!!!!? hehehe I haven't really been given the green light for this one but when my wife said "I'm not talking about this with you Luke!!" I presumed that meant - GO FOR IT!!! Hehehehe I didn't hear the word NO in there :lol:

Personally I think this male is just as gorgeous as my female, so I just couldn't say no when the offer came up  I dearly hope my female is in fact a female hehe (there will be a post and photos coming if it all goes to plan) I'm stoked!!!


----------



## OuZo (Jun 13, 2005)

YAY MOOSE!!!! Congrats! If it's anthing like your other one it'll be awesome 

I've got Julius Squeezer, Sunshine and Ra (Diamonds)
Gin and Tonic (Childreni)
Nymph and Crush (Coastals)
Tom, Dick, Harry, Lumpy and Kermit (Central Netteds)
Chuck and Squirt (2 of the Jackies named after Luke's experiences on Christmas Day :lol
and then there's Tigger, Foo (cats) and Abby (Great Dane)

Still haven't named the 2 female Jackies or the 2 male Angle heads


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 13, 2005)

my md is called doc


----------



## playwell (Jun 13, 2005)

It takes me at least 4 months to think of name for my snakes, so I dont have names for all of them.
But here are a few:

Zoe & Cloe - Female Diamonds
Ally & Sandy - Female Coastals
Angry - Male Coastal
Trigger - Male Cape York
Worm - Male Darwin Hatchling 
("worm" is a temp name because he is a strange little guy, if you handle him he moves ever so strangely on your hand or arm,like worm would, if you put him down he turns back into a snake and moves normaly.)


----------



## Skorpious (Jun 13, 2005)

Coastal - Goliath (cause he is huge compared to my darwins and childrens )
Darwins - Stiletto (after a thin bladed knife not high heels ), N'Buta and Paik (both names from Clan Steel Viper, from a game I play )
Childrens - Makaveli (tribute to one of the best rappers), Eva (not sure, i liked it heh) and Racey (already had this name, didn't change it)


----------



## OuZo (Jun 13, 2005)

playwell said:


> Zoe & Cloe - Female Diamonds



Ah one of the best snakes with one of the best names! :lol:


----------



## Brodie (Jun 13, 2005)

Generally, I name my snakes after people in my life who are important... I recently named a few snakes after the nurses and docs who looked after me in ICU... Sounds corny but.. It reminds me of how much people helped me!

Jade the Bredl
Rachael the MD
Carly the paleheaded etc..

If that doesnt work, I make jadey make up names for me, she has one of those weird minds that comes up with hilarious names.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 13, 2005)

I forgot. I never call her by her name, but my female maccy, who was given to me, is named Sweetpea. She had that name when I got her, and I've done my best to forget it.



Hix


----------



## playwell (Jun 13, 2005)

sweetpea.... :? yuk :? .... that is as back snookims :lol: ........(If thats how ya spell it)


----------



## Jadey (Jun 13, 2005)

Brodie's other snakey names -
Tea and Coffee (Olives)
Kia and Rio (Inland Taipans)
McDot - Some monitor


----------



## NoOne (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: RE: Snake Names*



serpenttongue said:


> i've got all kinds of names for my snakes, here's a few. "Cascading tears of sadness", "As dusk descends", "Under a waning moon she bathes", "Lagoons of a starlit sea", "Midwinter magic", "For thee, a scarlet sky of romance", "Dust of the galaxies", "Velvet darkness", "Godess of twilight", "A portrait of longlost beauty" "The warm caress of an autumn passion", "Queen of flowing poetry", "Silhouettic grace of a lovers embrace", "A whisper of passion untold", "Princess of a jewelled nightsky", "A spell of seduction", "Fragrant flowers fallen". And others...



WTF!....please explain these ummmm interesting names  

Have you bred " for thee, a scarlet sky of romance" with " Under a waning moon she bathes" ?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: RE: Snake Names*



dugadugabowbow said:


> Have you bred " for thee, a scarlet sky of romance" with " Under a waning moon she bathes" ?



Hahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: 

I've always wanted a snake called: Lookin' like a lot of spaghetti and another called Ooodles of Noodles :wink:


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Jun 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Names*

I thought I was being creative but it seems my snake's names have been done to death

Jungle = "Bite"
Bredli = "Squeeze"

My user name is taken from the snakes.

BTW I had my first shed yesterday. A nice intact shed from Bite. The kids are fighting over who takes it to show and tell first.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Names*



> Have you bred " for thee, a scarlet sky of romance" with " Under a waning moon she bathes" ?



LMFAO Steve.......


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 14, 2005)

Drusilla and Charlie are my Darwin's. Belle is my Cape York, Brutus is my Coastal. Beautiful is my yearling Diamond female. Tyronica is my Caramel Children's that i got off Shane's Aussie Pythons and she's a little pearler. One baby female Diamond is yet to be named.

Simone.


----------



## Menagerie (Jun 14, 2005)

Crikey and Sheila - bearded dragons
Coral and Crush - Murray River short neck turts
Bruce and Nelly - accies
Calais and Asha - Bengal leopard cats
Bella - cockatiel
Seru - Diamond Python
Alice -Bredli
Lily & Pad - red eyed green tree frogs
Chevy - Doberman


----------



## Kingii (Jun 14, 2005)

I like to name any new animals after the breeder or line..
e.g If i bought a pair of Boob snakes from Tina Turner I'd name the female Tina and the male Turner. If multiple are bought then Tina(1) Turner(2) and so on..
I find that it keeps a regular imprint of the lines and experiences you've had with other keepers..

Kind Regards

Dave..


----------



## splitty (Jun 14, 2005)

> e.g If i bought a pair of Boob snakes from Tina Turner I'd name the female Tina and the male Turner.



What about 'Busty StClair' or 'Titsy McBoob' ????


----------



## beknluke (Jun 14, 2005)

Ahh, lets see (we could be here a while 

Beardies:
Mojo, TJ, Princess, Foxy, Citrus, Allrick (Van Lichktenstein  ), Sprite, Charlie, Lex, Shorty and about 10 others who are yet to be named
Netted: Grace, Cracker, Tango, Millie, Bunged tail and Crooked neck lol - we haven't come up w/ proper names for the poor buggers!!
Frillies - Buffy and Angel
Childreni - Samurai and Geisha
Diamond Python - Solitaire
Dogs - Honey and Koko
Partner - Luke
And heaps more currently w/o names :lol:
I have had HUNDREDS of names over the years, some goods ones were Alchemy, Count Magnus, Skittles, Midori, Kiesha, Lix, Kahlua, Purity, Scruffy, Duske, Scyndel, Majesty and TOO many more 
Oh, and I had 'freddo' the frog when I was 11


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jun 23, 2005)

My two 8 month old Coastals are named Ssssler(as is siss-ler) and Slyder.... It was a family decision on the names...lol


----------



## The Rock (Jun 23, 2005)

Pointless really they cant hear you call there names. May as well call the power-pole out front Fred, it will comprepend just as much.
Rob


----------



## NoOne (Jun 23, 2005)

Thats a relief Rock i thought you were gunna say it hurts the snake to have a name :lol: or thermostats are bad, you surprise us still


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jun 23, 2005)

I am sure we all know they cant hear their names but if we do need to take them to a vet, heaven forbids. The Vets use their names to distinguish between them.


----------



## The Rock (Jun 23, 2005)

use numbers. oh yeah and thermostats SUCK.!!!!!!!!!!! I love it. So do you all, come on admit it hehe.
Rob


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 23, 2005)

> Pointless really they cant hear you call there names. May as well call the power-pole out front Fred, it will comprepend just as much.
> Rob



How did you know my power poles name??????


----------



## stiffler (Jun 23, 2005)

Male MD - Sammy
Male Diamond - Cranky
Female MD - Sheba
Female MD - Summer
Male Bredli - Coby
Female Bredli - Electra
Female Bredli - Allee
Male BHP - Bundy
Female BHP - Bindi
Future names- Del, Rodders, Trigger, Rimmer, Crikey, Lister.............


----------



## Elibum (Jun 23, 2005)

3 maccys - crikey, slytherin, legoles
stimson - stimmy


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Jun 23, 2005)

We are getting new dog next week. A black schipperke. We are calling it "Pepsi Carla"


----------



## stiffler (Jun 23, 2005)

I think a good name for a MD is Doc. Get it...MD...Doc...MD...Doc..get it??? :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 23, 2005)

Our girl MD is called "Emdee", the little MD guy is "Boof", and the Brissie Coastal we got off Fuscus, well, haven't got a name for him yet. any good suggestions please?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

stiffler said:


> I think a good name for a MD is Doc. Get it...MD...Doc...MD...Doc..get it??? :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:



Actually, since you asked, no, i dont get it.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 23, 2005)

oh Alan, get with it! MD stands for Medical Doctor? Doesn't it? I think MD is an American term? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## stiffler (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep, as in Doogie Howser MD.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Okkkkkkk then..LOL 

I usually go for unisex names cause most of the time the animals sex is unknown and atleast when you do find out what sex it is, its name isnt embarrassing for the animal ( or the confused owner )


----------



## optamistic (Jul 3, 2005)

no offense to any1 who dosn't give thier animals names but most people who don't give their animals names don't really care 4 them 2 much NOTE: i put most people because i know thier are some people with large collections and it could just be really hard knowing which is which ect.
NOTE: my snakes name is "him" because he is a male and on his back just behind his his head thier are letters which spell him


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

i just want to know one thing do ur snakes come slithering over to u when u call there name? i must say i agree with the rock on this one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

Your right niceman we have to be distanced and unfeeling like an iceypoll what about B1 and B2 8)


----------



## ErisKSC (Jul 7, 2005)

well, our little Stimmie, had naming difficulty, my g/f wanted to call her Beelzebub (Bay-El-Ze-bub) but my g/f seemed incapable of actually saying it properly (somehting that really bugs me) so we settled on Beezle!

I got two names all ready for my first pair of snakes/lizards

Guff Monkey and Rumble Fish


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

hey oldfella, u still didnt answer the question, I just wanted to know if ur snakes do come to u when u call them by name?


----------



## Jadey (Jul 7, 2005)

iceman, sh. Dogs don't always come, cats may not, neither do alot of animals. Some children don't come when called either. So by your logic, anything that doesnt answer to a name shouldn't have one.


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 7, 2005)

i was thinking of naming my first snake a female hatchy stimpsons "Fluffy". but i can't cause my sisters old old OLD hamster way back when she was like 12 and i was 8 was called fluffy. pitty though, i could just imagine saying "do you want to come see fluffy" and the horror on their faces when fluffy turns out to be a snake!


----------



## R1MAN (Jul 7, 2005)

I've had diamonds for a number of years now. some names are Jewels, Monty, Captain Crunch, Baz, Mitch, Saphire.

also coastal carpets called Matt and Rug


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

obviously u havn't trainded ya dog, cat and kids right cos they all come when I call them.


----------



## Jadey (Jul 7, 2005)

What about birds and rabbits? Should they not have names?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

yes they are pets. but here we talk about reptiles, dont we?


----------



## The Rock (Jul 7, 2005)

birds and rabbits can hear.
Rob


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

yes we all know at birds an rabbits can hear rock.


----------

